# Would a bad credit rating in Ireland affect my rating in the UK, and vice-versa?



## infradig (13 Nov 2006)

I need to know if a bad credit rating in Ireland would affect my ability to borrow money in the UK.

I am a British national living and working in Ireland, but I have some debts here and have fallen behind with payments.

I am worried this could have an effect on my ability to borrow in the UK in the future.

Do credit rating agencies share information between Ireland and the UK? Does it only happen if it's a bank or building society which operates in both countries?

Thanks for your help...


----------



## Stevo2006 (13 Nov 2006)

No need to worry. There is no sharing of information between Ireland and the UK.


----------



## polo9n (13 Nov 2006)

I wouldn't agree a total denial on this.you got a 50% chance depending on the fiancial institution themselves and also the amount of ur borrowings.
the bank can ask for ur credential information if they are not satisfied from wat they have.again that depends on the financial institutions.


----------



## Meathman99 (24 Nov 2006)

What about Ireland - Australia?


----------



## Teapot (24 Nov 2006)

Barclays are in Ireland they have their insurance department is  based in Ireland and  Lombard bank and the irish banks are used each other for cashing cheques. So be sure they will find out somehow about bad credit ratings.


----------



## JP1234 (25 Nov 2006)

I work for a UK credit reference agency which has it's operations centre in Ireland,  I assure you there is absolutely no sharing of information between countries. However, it is not unusual for people to be asked to supply a copy of their credit file when emigrating, though that seems to apply mostly to America, Canada and Austrailia, but there is definitely no way the uk can access your Irish history or visa versa.


----------



## twv706 (5 May 2007)

Do to the different laws governing each country on credit reporting, your credit reports, history and score do not transfer from one country to another.  I read this at http://www.consumerbadcreditguide.com/creditforimmigrants.html


----------

